# Wifi broadband connector



## tuck2694 (Aug 13, 2004)

I have my 622 receiver connected to a standard phone jack and I read that I am missing out on alot of programming because of that. Can anyone give me information about the Wifi Broadband Connector and is it worth the $25 Dish is asking for it? What are the pros and cons?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

I haven't purchased one, so worth it or not will be for someone else to answer. I have heard good things about it. You wouldn't necessarily miss out on programming, though IPVOD would not be available with the phone line connection.

$25 is the cheapest you'll be able to find it for. The pro is it allows a wireless internet connection to be used. The con is it's slower than a wired connection would be.


----------



## tuck2694 (Aug 13, 2004)

I have dsl in my home but the modem is not close to my receiver and I thought this would be cheaper than have the phone company come out and install another dsl jack. My wireless works great.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

We do have a PowerLine Broadband Connector available. It is a bit more expensive, but may just be a little bit slower than a wired connection. That would use the Powerlines in the home to provide internet. May be more worthwhile or useful if you have more than one receiver to connect to the internet (As long as they're all on the same power grid atleast)


----------



## tuck2694 (Aug 13, 2004)

Would it be advantageous to purchase a wifi broadband connector and what would I gain by connecting via broadband over the normal phone line?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

Advantages would be under your opinion. WiFi Broadband Connectors are cheaper, but may broadcast at a slower speed than a PowerLine Broadband Connector or a direct connection. If you don't want wires running through the house or are tight on cash (These times ) then the WiFi Broadband may be up your alley. 

If you want it slightly faster it will cost a bit more for the PowerLine Broadband. Or running a long direct connection would give you the best speed, but again running a long connection. I personally haven't used one so I don't have an experience to go off of.

If you connect the receiver via broadband rather than phone line you get access to IPVOD, and since you have a 622 you can use Dish Remote Access via our website, and use Logitech Revue w/ Google TV. If you ever upgraded to a 722/722k/922 you could also access our Sling feature (Slingbox w/ 722/722k). If you have it connected with a phone line, those options aren't available, but you can pay your bill via the receiver (Internet lines not as secure as phone lines). Other than DRA/Google TV, Sling and no paying through receiver there is little difference to a phone line VS broadband connection.


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

I saw in the May Dish Newsletter the following:

"Get More from DISH When You Connect Your Receiver to Broadband 
By connecting your receiver to your home broadband network, you get instant access to thousands of On Demand movies and TV shows, plus the ability to manage your DVR from anywhere with DISH Remote Access mobile applications."

So, this means that some of the On Demand Free TV Shows that are at
http://beta.dishonline.com/shows/browse/all
could be viewed through the Dish Receiver?

Any other reason to get your broadband connection hooked with the receiver?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I hooked up my 622 to my router when I got broadband last year. That opened up tons of new programs, some of which are not carried on the satellite or OTA channels. There are PPV/VOD fees for most of the programs, but some are free. Depending on your broadband connection speed you may have virtually instant access (almost streaming if you have the fastest speed), but even the "entry level" speeds can get programming if you are patient and wait for the program to download. All these VOD programs have expiration dates and you cannot save them on the DVR beyond the expiration date.

It's nice to have but I have only used it a few times since November (that is when I got broadband).

The other neat feature is being to remotely manage and program your DVR. There are two different sites on the web that allow you to connect to your DVR. One is a "beta" test but it's fully functional. The online EPG differs between the two sites. One allows you to see the OTA stations data that you have scanned in. For example I get one OOM distant station OTA. On one version (I believe it's the beta) I can see that station and it's subchannel guides and program a recording.


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

Would any Ethernet to wifi adapter work or do you have to use one approved by Dish?

Something like this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156258

What protocol does Dish use? 802.11 (B, G, N)


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Any ethernet / WiFi bridge would work plugged into the ETHERNET port of the Dish receiver. 

There is a specific USB WiFi adapter from Netgear that will talk to your wireless access point / router. You can buy this specific model from Dish.

Or , you can use the builtin Powerline adapter with a SlingLink ethernet over powerline adapter plugged into an ethernet port of your network. The major disadvantage of using the Powerline adapter is that you would need a UPS that will work with this technology - most UPS's will not unless they specifically say they can. AFAIK, any device that does the ethernet over powerline bridge would work. Dish also offers a device on their website that does this.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Hunter844 said:


> What protocol does Dish use? 802.11 (B, G, N)


The USB wireless adapter Dish sells supports B, G and N. I'm using one with my 722 and it works fine.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dish's receivers (922/722/222/211) only have a driver for a single, specific model of USB adapter, so that's the only one that will work. But $25 is cheap for an "N-capable" USB adapter anyway.


----------



## bigrich (Jan 3, 2006)

I use a wireless print server to plug into in some rooms. It works great!


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

I am using one of these. At $30 it is pretty inexpensive


Zonet ZSR4174WE Wireless AP / Router - Wireless AP, Client + AP, WDS + AP, WISP Router and Wireless Route Modes


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

I just upgraded to a 222K HD receiver. I never had a phone connection anywhere nearby, so I just did without the connection. I saw the 222K model was supposed to work with either a USB wifi gadget or an ethernet broadband connection. I had two different USB wifi plug-ins and tried them both. Neither would work in the receiver. The receiver did not even recognize that it was plugged in. They both worked fine on the TV right above the receiver..... Must be something unique about the DISH version of a USB wifi gadget... 

I have a ( 3gstore.com/product/1813_pepwave-surf-mini-spw-212.html ) PepWave Surf Mini wifi router that I use when camping/traveling. Works like a charm picking up my house router network and converting it to its separate PepWave network. With that, I have the choice of either a wifi or ethernet output, so I used the ethernet and plugged that into the receiver. Worked great and now I have a connection.


----------



## sremick (Feb 4, 2008)

I use an Asus WL330gE connected to a cheap switch to provide wireless network access to various components of my AV setup, including my ViP722. But you could skip the switch if you were just concerned about one device. 

Right now they're about $20 after rebate from NewEgg. Extremely useful little devices, as they can also be used as an AP or a wireless repeater, and they're damn small.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

sremick said:


> I use an Asus WL330gE connected to a cheap switch to provide wireless network access to various components of my AV setup, including my ViP722. But you could skip the switch if you were just concerned about one device.


Actually you are not. A wireless to wired bridge works just fine.


----------



## sremick (Feb 4, 2008)

Wilf said:


> Actually you are not.


I'm not what?



> A wireless to wired bridge works just fine.


That's precisely what I'm describing (using the WL330 in "wireless adapter" mode _is _being a "wireless to wired bridge")

Not sure I follow you.


----------

